# does this puppy look like a German sheperd or German Sheperd Mix?



## shackdezy (Apr 29, 2012)

I am about to adopt this puppy i was trying to get some input if he is a german mixed thanks.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He looks mixed to me. He's just so lanky, and his ears are small for his size if he is a shepherd puppy (I'm not an expert, just speaking by what I have seen lol). Either way... he is CUUUUTE! :wub:


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

looks pure to me. His coloring is called sable.


----------



## shackdezy (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah it was a rescue so yeah very light on weight like 26 pounds and four or five months old. We trying to get the puppies weight up any ideas?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a mix to me. Something about the shape of his head... almost looks more wolf like.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m really not sure...but I love him!!!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

His color is indeed sable. But he's a mix.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought coyote mix! Very striking


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He does have that wild look about him. Very pretty dog


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Looks like a mix--maybe husky?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I thought coyote mix! Very striking


:thumbup: This guess has my vote!  That lanky wild dog body. :3


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I think he is a mix. His chest doesn't seem as deep as a purebred GSD, and his muzzle looks narrower. I'd vote husky mix, very beautiful and stunning eyes!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

lol, he's not a wolf or coyote mix. this is a gsd/husky mix. he's absolutely stunning!!!!!! where on earth did you find him? you won't be able to get his weight up good until he's around 2yrs old or so, he's gonna always be skinny looking to he reaches adulthood. 

just feed him well, good protein, good kibble, like you would any other dog. but watch his escape antics. huskies are REALLY good at it and they can run for freekn ever and forget their way home. 

i think i may be in love w/your dog, hehehe. 

dw~


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :thumbup: This guess has my vote!  That lanky wild dog body. :3


Thats what I was thinking too! mama might have "gone wild" in the woods.

Beautiful dog! Doesn't look skinny just very lean from what I could see.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely a mix, but a VERY CUTE ONE!

Holy smokes, tooo adorable!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think he COULD be a purebred, but is likely a husky/ shepherd mix. (good combination! I might be biased since I love both breeds )


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

looks mix for me also , maybe husky ? i dont know ?


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> (good combination! I might be biased since I love both breeds )



i know!!!!!!! how lucky a find is that! 

dw~


----------



## shackdezy (Apr 29, 2012)

i know very beautiful just a rescue site here in tulsa Oklahoma someone stole my german sheperd and finally i decided to get another one very loyal protective of the family came across this one i instantly feel in love! I just dont like the weight because my last German sheperd say about 38 pounds at that age.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

shackdezy said:


> i know very beautiful just a rescue site here in tulsa Oklahoma someone stole my german sheperd and finally i decided to get another one very loyal protective of the family came across this one i instantly feel in love! I just dont like the weight because my last German sheperd say about 38 pounds at that age.


well, don't expect this one to be ANYthing like a gsd. a gsd/husky cross won't be like a gsd. 'specially one that LOOKS this much like a husky, and he really does. that mask is a dead give-away. i bet he's not a big barker but is very vocal none-the-less.  i love that about my girl. you're not gonna get the same weight gain either. he's gonna have a lighter bone structure and weight is gonna be tough to keep on him for the first 2yrs. they just burn it like butter for awhile. 

you just have to try and do the best ya can for them, keep the protein up there, you can use things like cottage cheese, cooked chicken, things like that. or you can do the raw diet thing. there's lots of folks here that know all about that. but you have to remember, too much weight on too young a dog can stress the growth plates and you end up w/bone problems later in life. a little light in the early years is preferable to over weight. so as long as he's healthy and remains active, don't stress over it. he looks GREAT right now. 

dw~


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

shackdezy said:


> i know very beautiful just a rescue site here in tulsa Oklahoma someone stole my german sheperd and finally i decided to get another one very loyal protective of the family came across this one i instantly feel in love! I just dont like the weight because my last German sheperd say about 38 pounds at that age.


Actual weight has nothing to do with assessing whether a dog is at a healthy weight. So please do not worry about the actual number. You should be able to see the outline of the rib cage and easily feel a few ribs. Also you should be able to feel the bumps of the pelvis when you run your hand down to his tail.

Here is a link to a body condition chart
How to Evaluate Your Dog's Weight - For Dummies


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Husky Mix vote here too. and training is going to follow the Husky side, I would guess. Head strong, runner, independent thinker, ie dog knows best, but wonderful cuddle bug.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> independent thinker, ie dog knows best,


oh ABSO-freekn-LUTELY! my sasha is a brainiac in this way. so stubborn and independent. if she doesn't agree w/me there's no chance in h.e.l.l. of gettin' her do anything. but she is a lover. 

dw~


----------



## shackdezy (Apr 29, 2012)

Clyde said:


> Actual weight has nothing to do with assessing whether a dog is at a healthy weight. So please do not worry about the actual number. You should be able to see the outline of the rib cage and easily feel a few ribs. Also you should be able to feel the bumps of the pelvis when you run your hand down to his tail.
> 
> Here is a link to a body condition chart
> How to Evaluate Your Dog's Weight - For Dummies


Thanks you.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> well, don't expect this one to be ANYthing like a gsd. a gsd/husky cross won't be like a gsd. 'specially one that LOOKS this much like a husky, and he really does. that mask is a dead give-away. i bet he's not a big barker but is very vocal none-the-less.  i love that about my girl. you're not gonna get the same weight gain either. he's gonna have a lighter bone structure and weight is gonna be tough to keep on him for the first 2yrs. they just burn it like butter for awhile.
> 
> you just have to try and do the best ya can for them, keep the protein up there, you can use things like cottage cheese, cooked chicken, things like that. or you can do the raw diet thing. there's lots of folks here that know all about that. but you have to remember, too much weight on too young a dog can stress the growth plates and you end up w/bone problems later in life. a little light in the early years is preferable to over weight. so as long as he's healthy and remains active, don't stress over it. he looks GREAT right now.
> 
> dw~


I'm not sure how you can predict so completely and confidently what this dog is going act like based on what you *think* the mix is... 

To the OP, love your pup and adjust your training to the individual that this pup is! Even among purebred GSD's, dogs are different and have different personalities and needs. I've seen more people fail their dogs because they go into the relationship expecting them to be exactly like their last dog. (not saying this is going to happen, it's just an observation.) He's gorgeous and I second the weight comments  Congratulations again!! Excited to see more pictures as he grows up!!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

sashadog said:


> I'm not sure how you can predict so completely and confidently what this dog is going act like based on what you *think* the mix is...


i'm not making a prediction of anything. i'm suggesting that the OP shouldn't expect her gsd/husky mix to act like her previous beloved stolen gsd. which she originally was looking for a dog to be so much like but fell deeply in love w/this gorgeous pup. and i suggest that from the years of working w/dogs that i've found that MOST, not all, but most dogs will behave pretty closely to what they appear most like. this pup appears most like a husky, less like a gsd, hence i suggest he will behave more in a husky manner than a gsd manner. my "thinking" comes from many, many years of experience. 

dw~


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund (Apr 2, 2012)

Its definitely a mix.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I thought coyote mix! Very striking


I could see that as being a possibility too. If it is I'm not sure that would be the best choice as a pet though.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Someone posted in another thread about a Czech Vlcak dog which looks very wolfy. Any chance that could be what this dog is, or mixed with?


----------



## JHS (Nov 14, 2014)

Did you ever find out what your Sheperd was mixed with? Bella my Shepard looks just like yours and we were wondering what she is mixed with.


----------

